

Some thoughts on the recent public negativity toward Apple - ryanio
http://blog.ralxz.com/post/34110336280/some-thoughts-on-the-recent-public-negativity-toward

======
allenbrunson
I think you're setting up a strawman here, and ignoring the legitimate
complaints.

Certainly you can find people who have ill-founded ignorant reasons for
avoiding the iphone 5. and then you have entire countries full of people who
can't use maps anymore. It is utterly useless for them.

Personally, I am not enthusiastic about upgrading because I don't like the new
screen size. I think 3.5 inches is pretty close to perfect, and 4 is heading
towards unwieldy.

This is coming from a guy (me) whose entire livelihood comes from writing iOS
apps. So you're going to have a little trouble branding me a "hater."

------
acuozzo
This isn't meant to be a weak attempt at trolling, as I'm genuinely interested
and I may be out-of-the-loop: Do people really care about portable telephones
__this_much__?

~~~
ryanio
Our mobile devices have long since evolved from portable telephones.
Especially for people in the younger demographic like me (I'm in college), my
colleagues can (and do) live off their phones. They send and receive email,
communicate socially via Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter, play games, takes
notes, and compile to-dos and calendar appointments. It's quick, efficient,
and painless.

Before you know it, our phones will soon be replacing our credit cards (i.e.
wallets) and opening doors for us (i.e. our keys). Mobile phones are arguably
one of the most important things we carry around with us in our daily life,
and it won't be going away anytime soon. And whoever innovates fastest to add
more value to our lives, wins.

~~~
acuozzo
I believe I'm a part of that younger demographic, as I'm nearly 25.

My hands may be too big. I still can't find a mobile "smart" phone that I'm
comfortable typing on (including the iPhone 5). I've tried several.

------
sergiotapia
>Really guys? Nobody gets that it was actually a design solution to fit in the
slimmer body of the 5, as well as a step forward technologically.

Fanboy.

>I picked up the iPhone 5 on launch day

Fanboy.

>it’s a beautifully crafted device with incredible attention to aesthetics and
an impeccable operating system.

Fanboy.

\----------

This is poppycock. People are this far into the hype? It's good phone. Not
800$-good, but good.

People are just not that into the iPhone hype-machine because information is
more readibly available online. PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES - that wasn't true in
2007.

~~~
ryanio
I don't see anything wrong with having a genuine appreciation for a quality
product. You, my friend, are a hater :) And you can put down your pitchfork.

In regards to your actual addressable comment, yes people have more choices.
That's called competition, and there's a lot of GOOD competition out there.
I'm speaking to Apple's communication strategy that's lacking in certain areas
that are really making holes in their public perception.

